
Ask HN: Have you had a sign-on bonus lately? - bsvalley
For those who recently landed a dev job (in 2017), did you have a sign-on bonus?<p>(bonus question - how much was it?).
======
beamatronic
Many of these come with a clause that says if you leave before 1 year, you
have to pay it all back. However you didn't get the full amount - you paid
taxes on it.

